# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  WMM won't recognize .mp3 files anymore!

## Puffin

I've been importing .mp3 audio files forever, and I accidentally deleted one that I'd put in earlier. I tried to re-import it, and it gave me...





> (File name) could not be imported. The selected file is not valid or is corrupted.



Anyone know why this is?
I realize WMM is a pretty bad program. I can import video files and everything else just fine, but the audio files... Ugh.  :Sad:

----------


## Marvo

Can it import other MP3 files? Chances are the file is actually corrupt.

----------


## Puffin

> Can it import other MP3 files? Chances are the file is actually corrupt.



Nope. I tried over twenty files at once, and a few of them separately.
Another problem I just discovered is that it's also not playing my .avi files; if I press the play button the timeline won't advance.

----------


## anderj101

> The selected file is not valid or is corrupted.



Did this error message say anything about digital rights management?

----------


## Puffin

> Did this error message say anything about digital rights management?



No, what's in the quote is all it said.

----------


## Marvo

Sounds like some kind of weird setting has been messed up. I suggest you get a new music player. Personally I use Winamp, though I've also heard good things about Foobar.

----------


## no-Name

> Sounds like some kind of weird setting has been messed up. I suggest you get a new music player. Personally I use Winamp, though I've also heard good things about Foobar.



WMM means Windows Movie Maker. She'll need a new video editing problem, rather than an audio player.

----------


## Marvo

Oh yeah, get VLC too.

----------


## OldNutter

Yeah, I noticed that mine does the same thing. I think it might be an update or something that messed it up. Just download VLC or something.

----------


## Puffin

I've downloaded VLC but it doesn't have the editing capabilities that WMM does. Also, I tried to find it in the add/remove programs to try uninstalling and reinstalling it, but it's not there! I also tried to delete the folder itself from Program Files, but it reappears.

----------


## anderj101

> I also tried to delete the folder itself from Program Files, but it reappears.



I hate that.  It's the Windows File Protection that automatically un-deletes stuff.

Just had an odd thought; have you tried rebooting Windows in safe-mode to see if it worked then?  That would help rule out a potentially corrupt hardware driver or configuration.

----------


## OldNutter

What version of windows is it? Win 7 I'm assuming?

----------


## Marvo

Oh, I misunderstood completely. Oh wow. Disregard everything I posted.

----------


## Puffin

anderj; I tried but it's still not there in the list.

OS; I'm running Windows XP.

Marvo; lol. Don't worry about it.  :tongue2:

----------


## OldNutter

Try Running SFC /scannow. It might fix a corrupt file that WMM has.

EDIT: I can say for sure till I get to a XP machine but I think you can go to Windows Update, then view installed Updated and Uninstall it from there. Then you can reinstall it from Windows Update.

----------


## OldNutter

I really don't think there is a way to uninstall that program. I've tried everything possible, and I don't wanna try last option, in case you can't reinstall it after its gone.

EDIT: Sorry for the DP

Also, I like your sig... good'ol A7X, haha.

----------


## iFatal

This has happened to me before too. Just download winamp and convert the mp3 into a wav file. I did that and WMM would play that. If that doesn't work then just get some better editing software like sony vegas or pinnacle studios.

----------

